# Buildin' a Coyot' rifle



## Jcampbell (Jan 24, 2006)

I was poking around on Ebay and noticed a lot of individual rifle parts for sale/auction. Then I got the bright idea of buying the parts needed to build an entire rifle instead of buying the complete thing new or used. Any body done any thing like that before? I fugure I could save some $$$. I have a Rem. 700 30-06(deer rifle). Ideally, for those coyotes/deer, I'd like to build something smaller, like a .243. Any body have a parts list/breakdown for a good .243 or other short action small critter center fire? Rem, Win, Sav, Ruger? Bolt, semi-, pump, single? anything? A buddy was telling me about a 243 super short mag he has. Sounds pretty neat. Any one know about 'em?
Thanks~Jeff, Chaska, mn


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

the super shorts have some prety good looking ballistics, but it seems the only caliber that has realy sold alot in the super shorts is the 25wssm. if you dont hand load your looking to spend a few more bucks on a box of shells. theres only one true way to find out if the .243wssm is worth a darn for you...get one and try it.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Why not build a 6mm-06 off your current 700 action. Similar preformance of a 240 weatherby, it would be a real good critter gitter and more then enough power for deer hunting. :sniper:


----------



## pwking (Nov 14, 2005)

Building a rifle will cost way more than buying a new or used rifle. You've got a bunch of money in smith fees alone.

Rem. 700 Action - $300
Barrell - $50 to $250
Trigger - $50 to $100
Stock - $50 to $400

And if you are paying a smith you just as well get good quality components so that will put you at the top end of those prices.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

:eyeroll: There's allways one NAY SAYER in the crowd. uke:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

nay sayer or not, he is correct.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

When you build you might as well go for the good stuff and get it done correctly. It will be spendy but you will have a gun that will shoot and be exactly what you want. If you are looking to do this on the cheap I would just get an off the shelf gun.


----------

